# Oldies but goldies (string quartet)



## Rob (Sep 25, 2010)

how about this allegro from a Mozart quartet? It's an old solo strings library... guess which one
Hannes, before you ask, I do this for the fun of it...  

www.robertosoggetti.com/Mozart_qtet.mp3


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll go with KH

nice job

160 looks and no posts, either people are afraid of being wrong or...well i'll leave it at that.


----------



## rayinstirling (Sep 26, 2010)

Roberto,

It's not often.......in fact I can't remember the last time

I was grinding by teeth listen to one of your mockups

:shock:


----------



## Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Craig Sharmat @ 26th September 2010 said:


> I'll go with KH
> 
> nice job
> 
> 160 looks and no posts, either people are afraid of being wrong or...well i'll leave it at that.



thanks Craig, You guessed right! as raw as these samples were recorded, they still have a character, and I still find myself using them every now and then.
I am sure many don't really love the sound of a string quartet, as Ray's comment shows...  That explains the lack of comments imo


----------



## Krakatau (Sep 26, 2010)

Well...not necessarily, i for one wouldn't comment a work that i feel is still over my competence yet !

Looks like a perfectly convincing work to my taste, especially considering the fact that it is made with an outdated libraries AFAIK !


----------



## Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Krakatau @ 26th September 2010 said:


> Well...not necessarily, i for one wouldn't comment a work that i feel is still over my competence yet !
> 
> Looks like a perfectly convincing work to my taste, especially considering the fact that it is made with an outdated libraries AFAIK !



ah, yes, that might be an explanation... 
I'm in need to aproximate as closely as possible a string quartet and after playing around with what I have I found that this old library was the best suited for this purpose... hence this little piece


----------



## Gary Eskow (Sep 27, 2010)

Great job, really wonderful.

Let me know what you think of "The Amazing X-Ray Machine" if you get a few minutes!

Gary

http://garyeskow.com/xray.html


----------



## adrianallan (Sep 30, 2010)

Sounded very realistic to me, despite it being from an old library. Wish I had the skill to create that sort of realism.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 30, 2010)

Rob @ Sat Sep 25 said:


> .. It's an old solo strings library... guess which one



Sounds very good, Rob! 

I know people who play on real instruments that are also very very old but good sounding again and again..... . o/~


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 30, 2010)

germancomponist @ Thu Sep 30 said:


> I know people who play on real instruments that are also very very old but good sounding again and again..... . o/~



I attended a concert with Christiane Edinger (violin) tonight. She is 65 and MAN she sounds good ... undbelieveable
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christiane_Edinger


----------



## Rob (Oct 1, 2010)

adrianallan @ 30th September 2010 said:


> Sounded very realistic to me, despite it being from an old library. Wish I had the skill to create that sort of realism.



thanks adrianallan, playing in realtime, no quantizing, as opposed to using a notation software, gives some additional expression to the music...


----------



## Rob (Oct 1, 2010)

germancomponist @ 30th September 2010 said:


> Rob @ Sat Sep 25 said:
> 
> 
> > .. It's an old solo strings library... guess which one
> ...



:D sounding even better as the years go by (see Arthur Rubinstein)


----------



## Rob (Oct 1, 2010)

Hannes_F @ 1st October 2010 said:


> germancomponist @ Thu Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> > I know people who play on real instruments that are also very very old but good sounding again and again..... . o/~
> ...



just bought Franck's Trio Sonatas with Christiane Edinger... I expected the pieces to be more interesting, as I used to play and love Franck's sonata for flute/violin and piano, but she sounds great!


----------

